# New April 1st offerings from Veritas



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm dying over here.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Ha, I love the goggles.

I think I want one to hang on the wall as art. Even when fake, veritas stuff sure is pretty.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

These tools are great! I wished Veritas would have produced them.


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

you know, this is actually based on an old tool


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh man Chris, I'm so happy that I clicked that link….it's been way too long.


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

They certainly have great imaginations to come up with all their April Fools tools. I would certainly buy one if they ever do produce them. 
If you want to check out their previous joke tools, type in AFD in the search box.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

They actually did make those tools for the gag, and they really do work. I visited all of the AFD tool links posted on the site-they're all great! The Spider Vise is pretty cool, even though it's not really practical, at least not for me.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Alright, someone order me up a pocket dovetailer right now.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the pouchless tool belt

I'm no doctor but that many magnets next to the ole twig'n'berries can't be good for things =)


----------



## Kyle82 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was ready to buy 11 of those spider vises.


----------

